
Jason Calacanis: Building his Site by Paying for User Generated Content - staunch
http://greenhouse.mahalo.com/
======
nameless
Anyone ever make revenue sharing deals for content? If so, what was the
percentage, and deal structure? I'm dealing with seeding my site now, but want
to keep costs down.

Thinking: x% as long as creator maintains content x% up to 3x market value of
content x% up to 3x market value or x% till n time which ever is better for
content creator.

Thoughts?

------
staunch
I think he's on to something building a Google/Yahoo/Wikipedia. Paying people
to create the content on his site requires a lot of capital. This is the kind
of advantage a successful serial entrepreneur has that a first-timer generally
doesn't.

------
dood
This will not work because i) the web is too big ii) the web changes too
quickly iii) it is gameable

This is a web 0.2 idea that died with Yahoo Directory.

